# Transworld 2014 Photos videos and updates



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Adam Drendel-Hauntedillinois.com also always takes a "ton" of pictures there and then puts them on his website.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Here are some a vendor took at the show


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Dont ask me why its posting doubles. Getting excited about the show seeing these.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Can't wait to see what all is shown


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Glad you can enjoy this. It is sad that there will not be a Halloween Extreme in Florida this year. Last year was great fun. I just can't afford to fly to something like this and just don't have the time.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

If possible, when you show products, maybe include the vendor/website so we can check out some of the things we might like.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks, it's not the same as being there but appreciate all those attending that can add to this thread.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are a few pictures I took today at the show.









Morris Costumes 









Distortions Unlimited

















Midnight Studios 

More to come later


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

ill get some pics saved to my computer from my dropbox and put them on here. probably later on tonight or after tomorrow when i get back.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are a few more photos.









Trick or Treat Studios 

















Creep Collection 









The Best Halloween Store Ever

More to come later.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Many of those items are incredibly cool. Thanks for the posts, Spinechiller.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

awesome stuff. wish i could of gone


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are a few more photos from the show.









Poison Props 



























Distortions Unlimited


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

Mitchell, thanks for the photos! They're awesome! Who made the Rudolph Bumble and elves?

The laughing man from Distortions looks SWEET!


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Lord Grimley and his Goons took hundreds of photos and at least 25 videos but it will take some time to recover from the carnage and post them but have no fear they will start popping up soon.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

a few pics from the HAA


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

I like that cute little alien! Do you remember how much he was?


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sid_Matthew said:


> I like that cute little alien! Do you remember how much he was?


lol no idea. its a distortions alien though. they made that one on a tv episode.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Sid_Matthew said:


> Mitchell, thanks for the photos! They're awesome! Who made the Rudolph Bumble and elves?
> 
> The laughing man from Distortions looks SWEET!


They are by a company called Ghost Ride Productions.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is another stack of pictures from the show.


































Fun World 

















Morris Costumes 

















Distortions Unlimited


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Over 100 amazing photos have been added on our facebook page. Because they are all large photos and high quality it would take to long to post them all here but I will post some of the cooler ones. If you want to see all the photos visit the link below..

https://www.facebook.com/LordGrimleysManor?ref=hl


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

This was one of my favorite props


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Lordgrimley.com said:


> This was one of my favorite props
> View attachment 194367


Is this an animatronic or is it static? It would be really amazing if the zombie's skull and brain fragments are projectiles once the guns trgger is pulled.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

It is a static prop designed for photo ops at haunted houses.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Does my guy know how to use a camera or what


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Sid_Matthew said:


> I like that cute little alien! Do you remember how much he was?


I just did a catalog reference and he is $375.00 Wholesale.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Lordgrimley.com said:


> View attachment 194414
> View attachment 194415
> View attachment 194416


a couple of those masks (in previous post) look like silicone.
I like the teeth, are they dental acrylic?
do you know the manufacturer / price of that masked skull with teeth?


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks for the pics. So much eye candy. the masks were all incredible.


----------



## CowboyGibber (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is a quick video I made of some of the more elaborate Transworld props and masks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8fJoZIyRQ0&list=UUXXiIFIfDlb_bNokBIjn7ZQ&feature=share


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

i also uploaded all of the video i took to my youtube channel. check them out. leave comments. some are better than other.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKsZZsS8SrV52_dSJW86vkQ


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks to everyone who took the time to post images and/or videos. I really like the last animated props in CowboyGibber's video, although they are bound to be expensive, plus each character sounds like an army of crazed pygmies


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is some video I took at Transworld this year!

Part 1 Contains vendors such as Gore Galore, Distortions Unlimited, Creep Collection and more!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SqBdA48Ncs

Part 2 is footage from The Dark Zone and showcases vendors such as Scare Factory, Poison Props and more!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5AfUMH569s

Part 3 shows off some of the Halloween Merchandise booths such as Morris Costumes and Sunstar Industries!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsVrZLIWcSU

For those who prefer pictures, here is a slideshow of pictures from the Transworld show floor!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBi5iVUckGE

Finally, here is video from The Darkness Live! haunted house event showing clips from the wait to get in and the haunt itself! Enjoy!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=596W0CaKHwU


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The new masks are great, LordGrimley.
Thank you for the excellent videos, awokkennightmare.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Lordgrimley.com said:


> View attachment 194594
> View attachment 194595
> View attachment 194596


Do you have any info on that mask to the right of the scarecrow?
Price? Material,silicone or latex?


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

icemanfred said:


> Do you have any info on that mask to the right of the scarecrow?
> Price? Material,silicone or latex?


If you are speaking about the Ogre mask, that was a silicone mask from the masters at Immortal Masks in California. $550.00 retail. This one is on their site.

Your Humble Servant,
Mortimer Jones


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

We've got a ton of videos still waiting to be properly uploaded but here are a few videos to whet your appetite. Some Gore Galore actor controlled animatronic goodies.






And a video of one of the digital effects featured in 'The Darkness' Haunt. Available at HauntedHouseSupplies.com they had some fantastic digital effects this year.





The minions will be posting more video on the LGM channel as it becomes available. Enjoy !


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are neat. It is hard to take "Bobo's Ice Scream Truck" seriously, though


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Garthgoyle said:


> Those are neat. It is hard to take "Bobo's Ice Scream Truck" seriously, though


Here are a few more .. the Scare Factory and Poison Props animatronics are always the best ..


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

all i can say is WOW!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I always enjoy at least _looking at_ the Scare Factory's animatronics... Is the demon/gargoyle also a part of the walkway?


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Garthgoyle said:


> I always enjoy at least _looking at_ the Scare Factory's animatronics... Is the demon/gargoyle also a part of the walkway?


I think it's called the Ogre Grand Entry and it is sold separately from the animatronic skeleton hallway. Very cool though, and priced at just under $12,000 it's a steal ! haha


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks. At that bargain price, I will have to buy two


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Had to throw a few cute ones in there as I know not everyone goes to the limit with spooky. Enjoy.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm loving the doll face mask with blood tears. Who makes it and any idea on cost?


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is a link to the Bloody Tears mask it is one of the few posted we will have.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2014-Be...498?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cdec4fcda


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I really like the doll mask, too. The description says that it is a full overhead mask, but it appears to be a face mask; I could be wrong, although I figured that I would mention it.


----------



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

Poison Props really killed it this year. Adam does a better and better job every time we see him.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes he does a fantastic job and his movement is better than the much more expensive animations by the company that shall not be named.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

It took me a while, but here's my input:


----------



## hauntedillinois (Feb 17, 2003)

Here is the link, for anyone who is interested in the HauntedIllinois.com 2014 Transworld Review: http://www.hauntedillinois.com/2014-transworld-halloween-haunt-show.php


----------

